# Retro/rare gamers



## Mattey h

Hi chaps.
Anyone on here into retro gaming? Or maybe rareish consoles?
Been tidying out my junk cupboard and found my old nec pc engine duo.
I think these systems are quite rare in this country, as they were never officially imported. Anyone else got owt that's old or rare?
Want to fire it up, and slip back in time to play some old classic arcade games. Need to buy a new power supply for it though, as the current one runs on us spec adaptor I think. It needs a step down transformer and a shaver style socket to work. Could I just get a universal adaptor with the correct output from marlins to power it?


----------



## Dan J

Not rare but old I've still got my N64 with expansion pack but have no power pack or controllers for it, used to love playing duke nukem on it and golden eye,
It's now sitting in a draw doing nothing, it will be sold eventually.


----------



## WRX_Paul

I am into retro gaming, I have 44 consoles from around the world and hundreds of games, my PC Engine has an adaptor with it but a universal adaptor should work. I also have the PC Engine GT, the handheld version. I have almost every console ever released in any country, I have photos somewhere of it all together, I will try and find them.


----------



## WRX_Paul

Here are my photos:-









































































Paul


----------



## [email protected]

Thats mad lol


----------



## PaulTheo

I play BHD now and again for a laugh does that count


----------



## Dan J

Wow! That's a collection and a half Paul :shock:
Used to have a megadrive and dreamcast years ago.


----------



## R7KY D

WRX_Paul said:


> I am into retro gaming


:doublesho WOW !!!! You are aware that there is a female of the species out there aren't you ?

Just kidding , That is an amazing collection , Very impressive

I'd love to get my hands on a PC version of the old school game Elite , I'm off to google it now to still if I can


----------



## WRX_Paul

Lol, I don't smoke or drink, so I have to spend my money on something! I get most of it from car boot sales, i buy old consoles and old toys from boot sales and sell them on ebay, mainly deal in 80's figures like transformers, He-Man, thundercats, TMNT, etc


----------



## Dan J

WRX_Paul said:


> Lol, I don't smoke or drink, so I have to spend my money on something! I get most of it from car boot sales, i buy old consoles and old toys from boot sales and sell them on ebay, mainly deal in 80's figures like transformers, He-Man, thundercats, TMNT, etc


Bet optimus prime goes for loads of dosh, I wanted that so badly when I was a kid.


----------



## Mattey h

that is a serious collection you got there. Wish I had those. I have got a pc engine turbo duo. Somewhere I have an atari 2600! Also got a dreamcast somewhere, and an n64.


----------



## impster

Ah yes, all well and good, but have you got an old Binatone 'console'???? One with a 'wood effect' finish?

Spent many an hour playing 'tennis' and 'shooting gallery' about 30 years ago on one.

I probably thought how realistic it was as well!


----------



## Dan J

impster said:


> Ah yes, all well and good, but have you got an old Binatone 'console'???? One with a 'wood effect' finish?
> 
> Spent many an hour playing 'tennis' and 'shooting gallery' about 30 years ago on one.
> 
> I probably thought how realistic it was as well!


Lmao I had a binatone unit but had a b&w tv so graphically it was crap

Tennis was awesome lol


----------



## WRX_Paul

impster said:


> Ah yes, all well and good, but have you got an old Binatone 'console'???? One with a 'wood effect' finish?
> 
> Spent many an hour playing 'tennis' and 'shooting gallery' about 30 years ago on one.
> 
> I probably thought how realistic it was as well!


4th Picture down, bottom right, green box :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982

I had a commodore 64 and Amiga 500+.
Used to love playing on Lemming's, 
Cannon Fodder 1 & 2
Desert Strike: Return To The Gulf

Would love to get them again


----------



## Pezza4u

Wow what a collection :thumb: Do you use any of them?

I've owned a Spectrum, Amega, Megadrive, Gamegear, Dreamcast, NES, Gameboy during my childhood and got rid of all of them  My son still has an N64 and PS1 in his bedroom.

I would've loved to have kept them all but just don't have the room.



WRX_Paul said:


> Lol, I don't smoke or drink, so I have to spend my money on something! I get most of it from car boot sales, i buy old consoles and old toys from boot sales and sell them on ebay, mainly deal in 80's figures like transformers, He-Man, thundercats, TMNT, etc


That takes me back, think I'm gonna go to some boot sales in the summer see what people are getting rid of


----------



## Wozski

I love this thread!
I had a pc engine with cd rom and it was class - i loved playing splatterhouse, gradius etc - i have these games on my wifes wii now so i am happy.. Nothing better though than playing the real thing. I do have a japanese n64 though. Was the 1st to own it in my area too :O)


----------



## alfajim

have you got an amiga cd32?
i remember a games system that had a tennis game on it. it may well have been a lazer disc kind of thing. think it was made by philips, cdo or something


----------



## Wozski

tha might be the 3DO?


----------



## anthonyh90

i think the most retro gaming system i've got is a gameboy pocket. we did have a sega mega drive but my brother broke it when he was about 3 by standing on it  my parents have still got a sega master system plus though.


----------



## alfajim

Wozski said:


> tha might be the 3DO?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-i
this was it. you jogged my memory :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

We've got an Atari, mega-cd, mega drive, ps1/2 and some others in the loft. Just installed psx emulator on my laptop it's retro time for me.


----------



## Oli1983uk

I have a few bits mostly Nintendo stuff


























Also this signed by two people


----------



## 2157R

I have an old BBC Model B (complete with broken tape deck and copy of Intergalactic Space Trading game - Elite) and a Sega Master System with about 25 games including Wonderboy 3: The Dragon's Trap. :argie:

i bought a second-hand Game Gear about 5 years ago but the screen was buggered and it chewed through batteries at an insane rate.


----------



## Danno1975

I Spy a Tomy Tronic


----------



## ITHAQVA

Ah, but does anyone remember the Philips Videopack?


----------



## m1pui

Atari Jaguar & Alien vs Predator = :argie:


----------



## Danno1975

ITHAQVA said:


> Ah, but does anyone remember the Philips Videopack?


Nope, I have a mint PS1 I might hook up soon


----------



## ITHAQVA

Danno1975 said:


> Nope, I have a mint PS1 I might hook up soon


I sprayed my PS1 Plastikote granit effect looks cool :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Ah that takes me back, I blame Mario Kart and Black Metal as the combo that fried my remaining brain cells during my school years.


----------



## meganeRS

i still have my Amiga CD32, was a great idea but terrible when it came out, was about £400 back in early-mid 90's I wanted a mega drive but my mum said a bloke at work told her this would be the next big thing, and it never was. 

used to love my Dreamcast & Shenmue still remains my favourite ever game.


----------



## Lost Boys

I'm on the hunt for an Amiga 500+ on ebay.
I had one of them as a kid and at that time it was more important than breathing.
SWOS, Microprose Grand Prix 2, Kick Off 2, the original Road Rash, Pinball Fantasies........ they don't make games like that anymore.


----------



## Lost Boys

WRX_Paul said:


> Here are my photos:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I spy the Amiga Cartoon Classics pack. That was the one my parents brought me back in the day.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I've got-
Spectrum
ZX81
Atari VCS
NES
Neo-Geo
Snes
N64
Saturn
Jaguar
PS1/2/3
GBC
DS
DSL
DSXL
3DS
PSP
WiiU
...All the DS,and Wii stuff are my kids


----------



## Bero

I have a few old consoles.

Spectrum zx128k +2
Megadrive
SNES
N64
Xbox

Nothing terribly rare other than Golden Axe 3, it was never release in the UK and brand new in box (not sealed) when I bought it..........I HAD to play it when it arrived.


----------



## slineclean

Amiga 500 , I remember what was the computer that had the best graphics. I was gutted nothing was like the arcade graphics and thought it would never happen. I was wrong when you see what is about now


----------



## PugIain

I'm looking at getting my Amiga A500 up and running.
Just to play this 



Just the music makes me want to be 13 again. Epic. Still beats any flash graphic Fifa.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I use emulators to play old games, I currently have PS1, PS2, N64 and Gameboy Colour.


----------



## RalphWiggam

Got me one of these for the garden office. Can't say the wife was too impressed though 










Golden Tee complete so got all 29 courses up to 2005


----------



## Laurie.J.M

RalphWiggam said:


> Got me one of these for the garden office. Can't say the wife was too impressed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Tee complete so got all 29 courses up to 2005


If only I had the money and the space .

http://www.libertygames.co.uk/store...ving_arcade_machines/sega-rally-2-arcade/#vid

And this has to be the ultimate bachelor pad accessory.

http://www.libertygames.co.uk/store...ultiplay_arcade_machines/arcade-coffee-table/


----------



## RalphWiggam

Wow that's one cool table. Although slightly out of my price range


----------



## Shinyvec

I still have my Panasonic 3DO and games that I bought new back in 1993/4, I think it was way ahead of the Playstation but for some reason it never took off.


----------



## Stufat

Ahhhh sensible world of soccer and kick off 2, amazatron.
I still remember the day my dad brought home our binatone game system, was brill, then I got spectrums. I always loved golf games like leaderboard and footy manager games, there was a weird one that was a tie in with Brian Clough that was part football manager, part board game. Was ace.
Then came the Amiga with swos and ko2.

Now I'm 39 and my 7 year old kicks my ass at cod


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Yep, Sensi was a quality game, we used to spend hours playing that, ultra smooth gameplay. I've still got it somewhere i think. Probably tucked up with my Neo Geo


----------



## MarcHD

Nice Thread 

I am also into Retro Games, though I own a PS3 as well. My consoles are:

- NES
- Super NES
- N64
- Gamecube
- Original Game Boy
- Game Boy Advance
- Game Boy Micro (love it!)
- Nintendo DS
- PS2
- PS3

I don't plan to add any more consoles anytime soon, but rather focus on expanding my game collection


----------



## DJ X-Ray

MarcHD said:


> Nice Thread
> 
> I am also into Retro Games, though I own a PS3 as well. My consoles are:
> 
> - NES
> - Super NES
> - N64
> - Gamecube
> - Original Game Boy
> - Game Boy Advance
> - Game Boy Micro (love it!)
> - Nintendo DS
> - PS2
> - PS3
> 
> I don't plan to add any more consoles anytime soon, but rather focus on expanding my game collection


It's worth getting a Sega Saturn


----------



## Beancounter

I have a selection of the old dual screen handheld games by Nintendo, from memory, I have DK, DKII, Rain Shower, Oil Panic, Mario Bros. All in good working order but sadly without the boxes.


----------



## MarcHD

DJ X-Ray said:


> It's worth getting a Sega Saturn


Yeah, I know that there are many consoles that are worth getting. I had a Mega CD as well with just a couple of games but ended up selling it because I just didn't want to start another collection. I'd rather spend my money on expanding my already existing collection


----------



## MarcHD

Beancounter said:


> I have a selection of the old dual screen handheld games by Nintendo, from memory, I have DK, DKII, Rain Shower, Oil Panic, Mario Bros. All in good working order but sadly without the boxes.


I guess those have become quite valuable collectors' pieces. Boxed they go for twice as much but I reckon you could still make some good money with 'em.


----------



## Beancounter

MarcHD said:


> I guess those have become quite valuable collectors' pieces. Boxed they go for twice as much but I reckon you could still make some good money with 'em.


I did toy with the idea of selling them and looked into it, but to be honest, they seem to go for around £30-50 unboxed and to me I think I'd rather pass them down to my son for his kids one day. I bought some new batteries and put them in and they work as good as the day my parents gave them to me. DK1 is still my favorite I think as it was the one that started it all off.

I was lucky that my father traveled to the far east a fair amount when I was younger so I would often have the games 6 months to 1 year before they came out in the UK.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Beancounter said:


> I did toy with the idea of selling them and looked into it, but to be honest, they seem to go for around £30-50 unboxed and to me I think I'd rather pass them down to my son for his kids one day. I bought some new batteries and put them in and they work as good as the day my parents gave them to me. DK1 is still my favorite I think as it was the one that started it all off.
> 
> I was lucky that my father traveled to the far east a fair amount when I was younger so I would often have the games 6 months to 1 year before they came out in the UK.


Lucky sod, i'd keep em as well personally, just for the vintageness (if there's such a word) i had the oil panic game and watch and dk dual screen and circus i think it was. The only old skool handheld's i've still got is Astro Wars (Galaxian) and Invaders From Space (Space Invaders) Mini Munchman was a neat little handheld, dunno if you remember that ? But anyway, keep hold of them, wish i had


----------



## Beancounter

I'll try and pop a couple of pics up next time I'm in the cupboard :thumb:


----------



## Glennroy

I am a bit gutted because I sold 

SNES
Mastersystem
Megadrive & MegaCD
Dreamcast
Sega Saturn

I have a old x box that's been chipped has all the old emulators on it with every game but its just not the same


----------



## MarcHD

Beancounter said:


> I did toy with the idea of selling them and looked into it, but to be honest, they seem to go for around £30-50 unboxed and to me I think I'd rather pass them down to my son for his kids one day. I bought some new batteries and put them in and they work as good as the day my parents gave them to me. DK1 is still my favorite I think as it was the one that started it all off.
> 
> I was lucky that my father traveled to the far east a fair amount when I was younger so I would often have the games 6 months to 1 year before they came out in the UK.


Ur right, passing them down to your son is definitely the better idea. Let's just hope he can appreciate the stuff and isn't too spoiled with modern Hd graphics and the like


----------



## james_death

Think i still have the 4 saturns.

Had about everything in the past and think the master system gave best game longevity.

No one mentioned the Vectrex.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

james_death said:


> Think i still have the 4 saturns.
> 
> Had about everything in the past and think the master system gave best game longevity.
> 
> No one mentioned the Vectrex.


Yeah i had it, Scramble was the best game on that i thought, my fave anyway


----------



## MarcHD

The Vectrex is one of the few consoles I'D really like to add to the collection. Btw. did you guys know that there is a Vectrex game collection available for iPad?

Have a look here:
http://www.vectrex.co.uk/


----------



## DJ X-Ray

I can't believe they're still developing games for it, saying that though, the Atari 2600 still has games being developed for it. Tbh, Vectrex doesn't really interest me, they pop up now and then at car boot's, Berserk weren't a bad game on there though, but Scramble was the don


----------



## GolfFanBoy

*Amiga 1200*

Found this in the attic:-









I wasn't sure exactly when I'd got the machine but it must have been Christmas 1993 based on this complimentary copy of Amiga Format 









Out of the box and assembled! The 'Overdrive' attached to the left side was an optional hard disk which saved on floppy swapping :thumb:









Next box was the interesting one:-

















First game to load had to be this classic:-








Amazingly the floppy disks still worked which is surprising as they were never reliable back in the day

















Flashback









The novelty of nuking a load of lemmings never wears off :devil:








Lemmings was the reason I wanted the Amiga in the first place and the only one I go back to thanks to the many PC emulators available.

Another classic 'Zool'









Only sad thing was the games weren't as I remembered them and the graphics weren't the best on my 32" LCD.


----------



## digitaluk

Wow some great classic there. Wow doesnt love lemmings. I played it quite a bit on the amiga 500. This tread makes me want to hook it back up!


----------



## tPIC

That Cannon Fodder screen shot took me right back, that was a game I sank many hours into on my own A1200. That and Frontier: Elite 2 were my main stays.

Sold my A1200 in the late 90's when I figured that it was all moving to specialised consoles and PCs. Often get a tang of nostalgia - not helped by threads like this one!


----------



## Spoony

Think I'll get Desert Strike and Jungle Strike out at the weekend!


----------

